# Kölner Naturdoku-Sender terranova stellt Betrieb ein



## Immo (14 Juni 2007)

http://www.dwdl.de/article/news_11244,00.html
und zig weitere  Meldungen gleichen Inhalts


> Offiziell bestätigt
> Dokusender Terranova wird Mitte Juli eingestellt


schade, einer  der wenigen Sender mit einem wirklich interessanten Programm


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Kölner Naturdoku-Sender terranova stellt Betrieb ein*

ist seit heute Nacht mit regulärem Program "weg vom Fenster"  
http://www.satundkabel.de/modules.p...article&sid=21490&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


> Der Free-TV-Dokumentationskanal Terranova stellt am heutigen Dienstag (10. Juli) seinen Sendebetrieb über die verbliebenen Verbreitungswege endgültig ein.


schade, es war immer eine Möglichkeit, was anderes als den üblichen Unterhaltungseinheitsbrei zu sehen, 
der jetzt auch noch weiter aufgerührt  wird
http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/unitymedia-gmbh/boxid-111424.html


> Ende von Terranova und Vorrang für Tele 5


PS. Im Kabel NRW wird an dem Sendeplatz  sonnenklar.tv eingespeist..(noch´n Werbesender)


----------



## Heiko (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Kölner Naturdoku-Sender terranova stellt Betrieb ein*



jupp11 schrieb:


> PS. Im Kabel NRW wird an dem Sendeplatz  sonnenklar.tv eingespeist..(noch´n Werbesender)



Mir reicht schon der SPAM, den ich von denen ständig kriege. Die brauch ich nicht auch noch im TV...


----------

